# Christian Lacroix Paris S/S 2005 Haute Couture Fashion Show x 16



## Q (13 Jan. 2010)

free image host
thx JadoreHauteCouture und taro77


----------



## BlueLynne (13 Jan. 2010)

dank für die pics


----------



## Rolli (14 Jan. 2010)

:thx: dir fürs posten


----------



## koftus89 (25 Sep. 2012)

herzlichen dank für die post.


----------

